# Hello



## Ros10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Just wanted to say hello, I'd like to join in if I may?

My name is Ros and DH & I have been together for 8 years and married for 3.  We have been ttc for 2.5 years and have been through all the usual tests - bloods & sa etc, all of which came back OK.

I was sent for a laparoscopy in Sept 2004, and unfortunately discovered that I had badly blocked Fallopian tubes and hydrosalpinges - cause unknown.  We were told that there was no way we could conceive naturally and IVF is our only option.  In October I had both tubes removed in preparation for IVF, and I have my initial consultation on 25 November (next week!).

My mood is swinging between utter excitement and complete panic, but I'm sure I'm not alone in that! 

I'd love to join in and share my (somewhat limited) experience with you, and hear from anyone who is going through a similar experience.

I wish all of you the best, wherever you are on this journey that is ttc, and pray for positive outcomes for you all.



Love

Ros - xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

welcome to ff ros  

good luck on the 25th

why not join the chitter chatters on the inbetweenies message board while you wait for your appointment they are a fab bunch of girls and i know you would be very welcome to join in

pam xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hiya Ros and welcome to FF!!

Everyone on here is fab and are all a wonderful support.
Like Pam said why not join us inbetweenies on the chitter chatters thread?

Hope to see you there soon 
Nicky x x x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Ros,

Welcome to FF!  So pleased you have decided to join us.

Wishing you luck with your journey.

Laine x


----------



## AngieMbb (Oct 2, 2003)

hi Ros, 

Firstly a bid warm welcome you'l love this site you can make some real nice friends.

i wish you all the luck with you treatment!

I am now 4 weeks pregnant and my original prob;em of conveiving naturally was through blocked fallopian tubes and knotted leasons, these were unblocked in may 2003, but the hairs were so damaged in the tubes that we still couldn't conceive naturally, Anyway my profile tells the rest, I just wanted to say, i know what your going through and that it has worked for loads of people, think positive. Were all here for you during your new journey.

Take care.
Angie


----------



## Ros10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Pam, Nicky, Laine & Angie

Just wanted say thank you for the lovely warm welcome.  I shall come and peruse the inbetweenies board - I wondered where best to fit in, as I don't feel I really belong to the IVF board yet - soon though! 

I look forward to getting to know you all.

Love

Ros - xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hiya Ros

Welcome to fertility friends.

I am sorry to hear of ur if diagnosis

Sending you lots of good luck wishes for ur appt next thursday on the 25th.

Let us know how u get on

Best wishes
Emilyxx*


----------



## rachelc7 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Ros,
I've just found out I have the same as you ....all my tests were ok, until I had a lap and dye which showed I had a hydrosalpinx of my Right tube, and a very twisted and not working left tube ! I also have to have my Right tube removed before commencing IVF. how was you're recovery from the tube removal? and did you have to wait long between diagnosis and the op?
I wish you well with your treatments
Rachel


----------



## Ros10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hello Emily, and thank you for your kind welcome. 

Rachel - it's gobsmacking when you hear isn't it?  I guess I always knew something was wrong, but I suspected I had endometriosis because I've always had painful periods and spotting.  In a way, however, I'm relieved to know that there is a problem and I have a clear path - IVF or nothing.  As for the op - it's worse than the lap but not too bad.  I am lucky and have private medical insurance at work, so I was able to push it through in a month.  I had to have a laparotomy which has left me with a 5 inch scar and I was in hospital for 5 nights with a further 4 weeks off work - I go back on Monday.  As you are only having one tube removed, maybe you can have this done via lap too - I hope so. When do you find out about your next step? Best of luck.

Love

Ros - xx


----------

